
Surviving a helicopter water landing - artur_makly
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2018/03/13/the-astar-fuel-shutoff-lever-and-surviving-a-helicopter-water-landing/
======
toomuchtodo
If you ever find yourself with the opportunity to do water egress training, do
it; it’s a life changing experience (IMHO) even if you never intend to fly in
a helicopter.

------
John_KZ
Great article. It never occured to me that someone might accidentally yank the
fuel cutoff and die as a result.

